# This Pistol Is Great!!!



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I took my girl out shooting for her first time and we decided to rent her a smaller gun (mines a forty)[(she's 4'9'')]. She was placing all the shots in vital zones. I tried the gun out and I now want one, made me feel like James Bond. I'm going to have her get her CPL and carry one of these fine pieces. After she she got used to shooting a bit I let her squeeze off ten rounds of .40 and it almost knocked her on her tush the first shot. She still shot it well, so it tells me the Bursa is a good learning tool.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

erknjerk said:


> I'm going to have her get her CPL and carry one of these fine pieces.


Ummmmmm....does _she_ want to carry a gun?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What did she shoot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> What did she shoot?


Yea, You said you wanted one too.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

erknjerk

Where can we get one of those no caliber no name Magic Wands at? :mrgreen:


:smt1099


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry I've been dealing with prego "inlaws". We shot the Thunder 380. She now wants one and this will most likely be the one.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

BERSA makes a carry pistol based upon their .380 model.

Melted, dehorned, black as sin and easy to conceal.

Read about it on GUN BLAST TEST REPORTS.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

erknjerk said:


> Sorry I've been dealing with prego "inlaws". We shot the Thunder 380. She now wants one and this will most likely be the one.


Good choice!


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

The Thunder .380 is one great little gun. It is the best, cheapest gun I have.


----------



## Jackene (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you for your service and wish you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

God Bless and stay safe.


----------

